# Another dancing bird - too funny.



## Kristina (Nov 17, 2010)

A Bare-eyed Cockatoo dancing to Willow Smith's new song. She has talent, but the song is a little annoying... However the bird had me LOL'ing 

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZrSY_ISn4w&feature=share[/video]

This is the song itself, the bird was doing pretty good!

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymKLymvwD2U[/video]


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 17, 2010)

ITS A COCKATOO..... NOT A COCKATIEL ..........E~ GADS!









JD~ SALLY2!


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 17, 2010)

Ahhh Miss K .. ya changed it! ,,,, <wink>


----------



## Kristina (Nov 17, 2010)

Yup, I did


----------



## Becki (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks for posting that Kristina! That just cracks me up!


----------



## Isa (Nov 18, 2010)

Awww so cute  He is one cool Cockatoo


----------



## ChiKat (Nov 18, 2010)

haha I saw that on Facebook. Birds scare me a little bit that is one awesome bird!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 18, 2010)

I got dizzy just watching that crazy bird!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 13, 2010)

Cute.


----------

